# Early Goose Opener



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Just wondering what you guys thought about it being on a Wednesday this year.


----------



## BRYAN_REMER (Sep 24, 2003)

That's fine with me I won't have class til 11 on wed. next fall or class at all on tue. or thur. :rollin: That will give me a couple more days of hunting before the weekend slaughter.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It'll be a quiet day afield...that's for sure!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I've marked it on my vacation calendar already!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think it sucks big time. But I know I will be out hunting no matter what. :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

gg,

you gotta go back to the boobs, it's just not the same :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Im still am going out, ditching class!!!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Is there any other option? I cant honestly see myself missing it.


----------



## Rick A. (Sep 5, 2003)

I'd like to see the September hunt dropped all together! I don't get a lot of satisfaction shooting young stupid birds with Mosquito's thicker than the birds. Plus, by late October, when I really do like to hunt them...They are all so decoy shy it's tough! Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I love the season, it just adds another month to hunt them. As for hunting in october they are still stupid.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

There's nothing better than hunting in September! Filling a limit of honker's in shorts,then going out and shooting a limit of doves? Hell I'll go to school for a couple more years just to keep that trend up.When October comes around and your still filling limits, thats when you know your a baller! It's not about smart birds or dumb birds. It's all about looking and sounding real!!!Any birds will decoy if he thinks your other geese.

Man I can't wait till September!
That's when DEATH ROW comes out!!

Mav....


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

No way, the spring season is a tune up. It when we all get to get our toys out a little early, and start to get that itch scratched. We get to buy and try out all of those new products that come out and see if we like them a lot. The masquitos are just a nuisance, just like the early frost when you trying to set up your silly's. If you dont like them just get a bug suit. I am all for it. Just think how dumb the birds would be with out the early season in the late september and october hunts. It would be the same deal. 
Respectfully Yours,
Bandhunter


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

People who don't like the Sept. hunt just don't get out to enjoy it! And if you don't beleive me about the dumb birds, smart bird concept, just look at the pics when the WEBFOOT posse and Nodak crew got togethor in Dec. Smart birds!!!!But smarter hunters prevailed! I am sorry but if your trying new things at the beginig of the year then, what you were doing last year might not have been affective? Tune-up "Yes" but you should be ready to go when the sun comes up on that morning! I know the crew I hunt with is ready by sun -up! 7 days a week we think about it and usually do something to help the first day. Example new calls, we will blow them while we are fishing or just driving around in your car for that matter, or in our houses just hanging out. Decoys that we have researched and found to be more effective, or maybe even fabricated over the winter! So we know they are going to work! We don't save it for the first hunt of the year. We know if and when our stuff is most effective!

Birds are just as eager to decoy in Dec. as in Sept.
If anything they are less likely to decoy in Sept. because they haven't flocked up yet and they are still in their small families. Yes lots of young birds but they don't have to flock togethor in Sept. Theres plenty of food for them in Sept. so they can choose from every field they want, and there's not a thousand NR pushing them everywhere!!
So some find it more challenging!!!
When hunting pressure goes up then they become more leary of decoys. In Oct. there are 3 times the hunter's that's why they are scared of decoys. You got to admit that hunting is good until the second weekend of the season. All the birds are pushed out of the state or to the big water.
It wouldn't be the same thing because you have to add the fact of NR coming and that would be a huge impact on the hunting!

Mav....


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't think we have a whole lot of choice about the early season.The emphasis is on the local Giant Canadas.If we did not have an early season on them....the state would be out there killing them anyway.Their thoughts are that if the flock needs thinning....might as well let us do it.

I'm not to thrilled about it starting on a Wed though....why not wait until Sat. and give us all the same chances.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

They have to open the season as early as they can because the feds will only give the state two weeks because when we had the third week we killed too many migrants. They're not allowed to open it before Sept. 1 (which was something I thought they were changing???) so they basically have to open it then.

I just don't understand how it's legal to let farmers shoot them by the hundreds (which I can't blame any farmer for doing) and then not being able to open it up for hunters earlier to increase the kill. If the opener was on the last Saturday in August more people would be out and the it would greatly increase the harvest. The farmers want the geese gone, the hunters want to shoot the geese...what's the problem? Sounds like a win-win situation to me.

For the record, having it on a Wednesday doesn't bother me...I'll be out there no matter what so it really doesn't make a difference. I feel for the guys who can't make it out though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Gonna have to put in for leave!! I am all for Sept season! Not sure about the dumb bird theory. I think the first couple of days of any season the birds might be easier but if you got the skills and you got birds well first day or last day your gonna piss pound them!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I guess you guys pretty much said it for me! I love the early season. 
Early honkers and Spring snows give me more ways to "justify" all that gear I have, to my wife.
"But honey... I can use all this stuff for nearly six months of the year, look how much you spent on that wedding dress, you wore that, one day"!!  :lol:

As far as educated birds go, If you got the skills you should be killin' all season. Sure some days are tough, but thats the challenge that keeps this sport evolving. And like the WP saying goes "Without the bad days we wouldn't appreciate the good ones"


----------

